
Oil is now so cheap even pirates aren’t stealing it any more - fezz
http://qz.com/619281/oil-is-now-so-cheap-even-pirates-arent-stealing-it-any-more/
======
Jemm
Maybe the movie and music industry can learn something here. Make your product
available and affordable and people will buy.

